
Infographic: House Appropriations Bill Ignores the Other 99 Percent - nickcobb
http://www.americanprogress.org/issues/2011/10/house_appropriations_infographic.html
======
anigbrowl
Much as I sympathize, flagged as politics, not for HN.

